# Lester 17930 Power Drive Battery Charger Questions



## Davex44 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey. I am trying to get the same thing working. The sense wire is supposed to hook up to the OBC, or on board computer of a Club Car. The missing thingy is most likely the circuit breaker. A nice dude from Lester returned my email with the wiring diagram and parts list for the charger. let me know your email address is you want a copy.

Davex44


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Davex44 said:


> Hey. I am trying to get the same thing working. The sense wire is supposed to hook up to the OBC, or on board computer of a Club Car. The missing thingy is most likely the circuit breaker. A nice dude from Lester returned my email with the wiring diagram and parts list for the charger. let me know your email address is you want a copy.
> 
> Davex44


Dave I'll PM you with my email address. Thanks for th offer of the information. I got no response from Lester. You might just post it to this thread, others might be able to use it.

To make the charger work as a plain generic charger just connect the blue wire to the minus side of the battery pack. You will have to watch the voltage if you are charging anything except floodies. I've seen voltages of + 60 volts on my 48 volt AGM pack

Here Is a couple of tricks I've come up with. I got a variable speed control for (as advertized) a router. Plug the charger into that and you can control charging voltage when you get to the final stage of charging. I can float my 48 volt pack of AGMs real nice at 54 and a half volts. I've been told you can use a home lighting dimmer switch as well.

If your charger still has that three pin cable and plug . . . DON"T cut it up. It costs about $70.00. What I did was remove the cable to storage. I then bought an inexpensive set of jumper cables. and an Anderson connector set. I hooked the blue wire to the negitive out terminal inside the case and then hooked up the plus and minus of the jumper cables. Closed it up and now I have a custom 48 volt charger that I can adjust voltage for constant voltage finish charging with the variable control and when I switch out the variable control it kicks in with max amps. With the blue wire hooked up as I describe, the charger doesn't turn on until it is plugged into the battery pack even when plugged into 110 volts.

This winter when I get a chance to spend some time with it, I want to try to build a control that will do the switching and adjusting for me. Then it will be a plug in and walk away charger.


----------



## Filmman (Jan 14, 2010)

I am attempting to repair one of these chargers myself. I contacted the people at Lester but got no response. If anyone has the diagram please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## rdelaplaza (Aug 18, 2011)

Did anyone have luck with the schematics... so far I had no luck trying to find those to repair my charger either...

Thanks to anyone able to shed some light on this matter 

Robert


----------



## Duby (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Guys, i went to the site and clicked on contact them, got an almost instant reply from George and boy was he right on!!! 
I am up and running as we speak. The guy knows these chargers inside and out, even sent me the drawings and parts list. was a real joy to talk to him.
R
Duby


----------



## Duby (Jan 8, 2014)

Duby said:


> Hey Guys, i went to the site and clicked on contact them, got an almost instant reply from George and boy was he right on!!!
> I am up and running as we speak. The guy knows these chargers inside and out, even sent me the drawings and parts list. was a real joy to talk to him.
> R
> Duby


I forgot to add, if you email me I will send you his contact info and phone number,
Later
Duby


----------



## WSJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Lester 17930


----------

